# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يشرع النظر إلى ثدي المحارم أو لمسه ؟

## أبو مالك المديني

*السؤال*
*أعرف أن عورة المرأة أمام محارمها الرجال هي من السرة إلى الركبة وهذا يعنى أن الثدي ليس بعورة، فهل يجوز للرجل أن يطلب من محارمه النساء رؤية أثدائهن وأن يلمسها أو يقبلها أو يمصها على سبيل الألفة والمزاح بدون شهوة مع عدم الخوف من حدوث فتنة؟.
*
*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فالراجح عندنا أن الذي يجوز للرجل النظر إليه من ذوات المحارم ما يظهر غالبا كالوجه والأطراف وليس له النظر إلى الصدر والثدي، كما هو مذهب المالكية والحنابلة، ففي شرح مختصر خليل للخرشي: يَعْنِي أَنَّ عَوْرَةَ الْحُرَّةِ مَعَ الرَّجُلِ الْمَحْرَمِ مِنْ نَسَبٍ أَوْ رَضَاعٍ أَوْ صِهْرٍ جَمِيعُ بَدَنِهَا إلَّا الْوَجْهَ وَالْأَطْرَافَ وَهِيَ مَا فَوْقَ الْمَنْحَرِ وَهُوَ شَامِلٌ لِشَعْرِ الرَّأْسِ وَالْقَدَمَينِ وَالذِّرَاعَينِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يَرَى ثَدْيَهَا وَصَدْرَهَا وَسَاقَهَا.
وقال ابن قدامة رحمه الله: ويجوز للرجل أن ينظر من ذوات محارمه إلى ما يظهر غالبا كالرقبة والرأس والكفين والقدمين ونحو ذلك وليس له النظر إلى ما يستتر غالبا، كالصدر والظهر ونحوهما.
وعلى كل الأقوال، فإن جواز النظر واللمس مقيد بأمن الفتنة وانتفاء الشهوة، أما المذكور في السؤال من طلب الرجل من محرمه كشف ثديها وأن يلمسه ويقبله ويمصه، وادعاء أن ذلك بلا شهوة أو خوف فتنة، وإنما هو على سبيل الألفة والمزاح، فلا ريب أن ذلك كلام باطل سخيف لا يشك عاقل في مخالفته للشرع والفطرة السليمة.
والله أعلم.
*http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=182519

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال : ما حكم إظهار الثديين عند الرضاعة للأب أو للمحارم ؟
الجواب :
[ لا ، ما يجوز ].
الشيخ العلامة المحدث الألباني . " سلسلة الهدى والنور " شريط 442


س/ ما عورة المرأة لمحارمها وللنساء الأخريات؟ 
ج/ [عورة المرأة لمحارمها ما يظهر منها غالبا كالوجه والرأس وأطراف اليدين وبعض الرّجلين، ما يظهر غالبا مما جرى عليه العُرف في البيت لأنها بحاجة إلى ذلك. 
وأما عورتها بالنسبة للنساء فإنّ المرأة بالنسبة للمسلمة عورتها من السّرة إلى الرّكبة، والثديان لا يدخلان في العورة بالنسبة للمسلمة؛ لأنه ربما احتاجت إلى كشفها حال الرَّضاع أو أشباه ذلك، وقد كانت نساء الصحابة يُرضعن بحضرة أخريات من أخواتهن المؤمنات، فدلّ على أنّ عورة المرأة لا يدخل فيها الثديان، وهذا هو الذي ذهب إليه الإمام أحمد وأصحابه وطائفة من أهل العلم. 
وأما إذا كانت المرأة ليست بمسلمة وهنّ نساء أهل الكتاب كافرة نصرانية أو وثنية أو نحو ذلك، فقد اختلف أهل العلم في هذه المسألة:
فمنهم من قال إن قوله تعالى ?وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ? إلى أن قال ?أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ?[النور:31]، دال على تخصيص إبداء الزينة للإباحة في نسائهن وهن المسلمات، فبقي ما عداهن على الأصل وهو المنع، ويقول إنه لا يجوز للمرأة أن تتكشف عند المرأة الكافرة، وهذا القول قال به طائفة أيضا من العلماء؛ لكنه ضعيف من جهة أن المشركات وبعض أهل الكتاب كن يدخلن على بيت النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وكنّ يدخلن بعض بيوت الصحابة ولم تؤمر الصحابيات بالاحتجاب عنهن كالرجال.
فإذن تكون المرأة المسلمة عورتها بالنسبة للمرأة الكافرة عورتها ما يظهر منها غالبا كعورة المرأة بالنسبة لمحارمها. 
هذا كله إذا لم يظهر ثَم فتنة، فإن كانت المرأة تفتتن بجزء من بدن المرأة -والعياذ بالله- لمرض في نفسها فإنه يجب تغطيته، فإذا كانت المرأة تنظر إلى الأخرى بشهوة، فإنه يجب على المرأة أن تصون عورتَها من أن ينظر إليها أحد بشهوة، حتى المحارم وحتى النساء المسلمات].
معالي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ. من " شرح الطحاوية ".

----------

